# semi-newbie



## Johnny Signor (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello to all the members,i've been on for awhile but haven't put in my intro,I'm an avid ww2 USAAF unit emblem design researcher,I especially like tracking down "Unofficial" types that were used/worn as patches etc but never approved by highers ups! I have been able via others and my own research to find quite a few; some rare some not so rare;but FUN nonetheless!!! I am also a leather Patch maker of custom USAAF Squadron and Group types,25 years at this and really enjoying it too!!! This site is a GREAT one for research,making new e mail friends and just outright fun to look through,looking forward to many years of exciting finds and contacts!!!
Johnny Signor [email protected]

I also want to add that if anyone out there has patches/emblem photos of WW2 USAAF/USN/USMC types that they are not sure what unit,feel free to contact me with either a scan or JPG and I will do my best to ID it for you, I do this no charge and enjoy helping do this !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome Johnny;

Got any leads on a 819th BS and a 102nd Observation Squadron patch(es)???


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome to the family Johnny...!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2008)

A very warm welcome, Johnny. Might want to pick your brains at some time in the future.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome from the island of the long white cloud


----------



## seesul (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome Johny!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## rochie (Oct 13, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2008)

G'day Johnny....a late welcome is better than no welcome at all!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Johnny!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Johnny and welcome to the forum. You'll like it here...

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Johnny Signor (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks to all the great people for your welcome to the forum,I can already tell this is a good place to be,looking forward to hearing from anyone into what I am, happy flying to all!!!!!
Johnny Signor [email protected]


----------



## Johnny Signor (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas and a safe and Happy New Year to all the members of the forum,hope your new year will be better than the last and the best yet!!!
Johnny Signor [email protected]


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2008)

THX  Same to You !!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2008)

Same here John!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2008)

Likewise mate!


----------



## Johnny Signor (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow,another year come and gone ! Well members here's raising a glass to you all and sending best Holidays and New Year greetings to you all, have a safe and prosporus New Year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2009)

And the same to you!


----------



## imalko (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2009)

Another year! Wow! Have a good holiday Johnny!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2009)

Yep, all the best Johhny.


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 29, 2009)

Belated welcome, Sir!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 30, 2009)

Have a great New Year Johnny.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

to you too Johnny.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Johnny Signor (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone wanting to see some photos of what my leather patches look like ,you can go to this site leatherworker.net and click on the "Our Gallery" section, scroll down aways and you see my "Blog" there, several photos to click thorugh, enjoy !
Johnny
also if you go to this site and registr you can see photos of my patches, the site -"Vintage Leather Jackets" and the patches are under the "Jacket art/patches" section of the forums under webemblems.

Also ,my newest postings of leather patches I've made can be seen at this link,
http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/EMBLEMHUNTER/library/Patches


----------



## Red Baron (Mar 5, 2010)

Aviation became my new hobby not a long ago I d like to learn about it as much as I can after checking this forum I think I am Home. Thanks to You all and all the best from Toronto Can.


----------

